# Achievement Problem



## NidhoeggrAM (30. Dezember 2008)

Servus,

und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem:

Da ich nun die verschiedenen Erfolge rum um Kochkunst mach möchte, ist mir aufgefallen das 
ich einige Rezepte noch nicht habe.
Bei dem ein oder anderen weiss ich das es Q-Belohnungen waren (z. B. Bussardflügel).
Da ich Kochen aber erst später erlernt habe, habe ich auch diese Rezept nicht mehr.

Gibt es also eine Möglichkeit an solche Rezepte wieder ranzukommen?


----------



## Ragnar24X (30. Dezember 2008)

KLar du kaufst sie dir im auktionshaus, die quest allerdings geht nichtmehr zu wiederholen ..
auktionshaus ist aber ganzschön teuer...


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> KLar du kaufst sie dir im auktionshaus, die quest allerdings geht nichtmehr zu wiederholen ..
> auktionshaus ist aber ganzschön teuer...



bei nem freund hat nen gm geholfen...frag einfach mal nett nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raido (2. Januar 2009)

ich häng mich hier mal mit dazu

ich möchte auch gern das Archivment machen, mein Problem, ich hatte immer meinen damaligen Mainchar mit dem ich die Kochtagesquests gemacht hatte und alle Rezepte hatte, mit dem Char jetzt fehlen mir da noch so einige Rezepte:

Sturmkoteletts
Kiblers Häppchen 
Feuriger Würztalbuk 

wie komme ich an die Rezepte?

Ich mach zwar im Moment wenn ich es schaffe immer noch beide Kochtagesquests, den Schokoladenkuchen hab ich bekommen aber von einer der neuen Tagesquests - nun die Frage, lohnt es sich die alten Kochquests noch zu machen und zu hoffen das da die Rezepte drinn sind oder sind die nun auch wie der Schokokuchen im neuen Kochbelohnungsbeutel drin?

Weiß da wer was drüber?


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. Januar 2009)

Raido schrieb:


> Ich mach zwar im Moment wenn ich es schaffe immer noch beide Kochtagesquests, den Schokoladenkuchen hab ich bekommen aber von einer der neuen Tagesquests - nun die Frage, lohnt es sich die alten Kochquests noch zu machen und zu hoffen das da die Rezepte drinn sind oder sind die nun auch wie der Schokokuchen im neuen Kochbelohnungsbeutel drin?
> 
> Weiß da wer was drüber?




Such dir die Rezepte doch in der Datenbank raus, wo du die bekommst - ich glaube da sind viele einfach mit entsprechend Ruf kaufbar.

Bzgl der neuen Koch-Daily, keine Ahnung wieoft ich die gemacht hab, jedenfalls relativ oft und bislang waren nur Nordische Gewürze und ab und an eine Kochmarke drin. Rezept könnte ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern - mir fehlt nämlich auch noch der Schokoladenkuchen.


----------



## Raido (2. Januar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Such dir die Rezepte doch in der Datenbank raus, wo du die bekommst - ich glaube da sind viele einfach mit entsprechend Ruf kaufbar.



"scherzkeks"   ;-) diese Rezepte die ich genannt habe, gab es nur bei der Shatt-Kochtagesquest.
Und da ich seit WoLK die meist auch mitmache aber noch kein Rezept bekommen habe meine Frage ob da jemand was weiß, wie man an die drei nun noch kommt.

Der Schokokuchen kommt aus den Dalaran Kochtagesquests hab den da selber bekommen.


----------



## quilosa (3. Januar 2009)

durch die täglichen kochquests in dalaran gibt es afaik keine rezepte. dafür hab ich heute meinen 50. kochpreis und nur dafür kann man rezepte kaufen. das für den schokoladenkuchen gibt es meiner meinung nach ausschliesslich durch die kochquests in shattrath.

@topic: die allianz hat einen verkäufer in stormwind der alle rezepte, auch die man als questbelohnung bekommt, verkauft - so einen verkäufer suche ich auf hordenseite schon lange, fürchte da haben wir pech. vielleich findet sich ja mal ein findiger ally und kauft welche und setzt sie ins neutrale ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
nemica


----------



## noizycat (7. Januar 2009)

Alle bis zu nem bestimmten Level meinst du ... ^^

Zum Topic, GM anschreiben oder im AH hoffen, und @Raido: Kochquest in Shattrath. Wobei ich den Kuchen tatsächlich in Dalaran bekommen habe, aber ich weiss nicht, ob die anderen Rezepte auf den Scherbenweltquest beschränkt sind. Mach am besten beide Quests. ^^


----------



## Toyuki (7. Januar 2009)

Würd beide machen mir fehlten noch Sturmkoteletts und er Kuchen und beide an 1 tag bekommen sau geil^^ (Kuchen in Dala Koteletts in Shat) und die alten gehen ja fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (8. Januar 2009)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Würd beide machen mir fehlten noch Sturmkoteletts und er Kuchen und beide an 1 tag bekommen sau geil^^ (Kuchen in Dala Koteletts in Shat) und die alten gehen ja fix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nojo, die neuen gehen aber noch fixer. Ich hab auf Hordenseite zu gefühlten 90% oder mehr immer nur die Q: Versammlung am Zauberkasten.


wohlweislich behalte ich immer alle Mats auf der Bank und hab alleine vom Questen zig Stk Gekühltes Fleisch, die ich alle verkocht hab.
Dann schnell im Weinladen den Wein looten und gleich gegenüber abgeben.. schneller gehts nicht.

Was gibts dann noch? Das wo man die Pilze im Kanal einsammeln muss..toll geht man einmal ums Eck, Senf direkt in Dalaran und irgendwas gibts noch was man im Kristallwald looten muss, das ist aber glaub ich das wo man weitesten weg muss. Fleisch hat man oder kann man im AH kaufen.

Für die Qs in Shatt muss man: 1. nach Shatt (ja ok Portal, aber dann braucht man Ruhestein-Cd oder hats weit nach Nordrend) 2. für die meisten Shatt-Koch-Dailys muss man in der Scherbenwelt rumgondeln und das ist mir halt zuwider.

Aja..hab jetzt doch auch ein Rezept von der Dalaran-Daily bekommen, ist aber wohl zimeliches Glück, genauso wie mit der in Shatt - ev. ists eh sogar so, dass man alle Rezepte aus  Shatt eh auch in Dala bekommen könnte?


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Januar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> genauso wie mit der in Shatt - ev. ists eh sogar so, dass man alle Rezepte aus  Shatt eh auch in Dala bekommen könnte?


Nein nicht ein einziges der alten Rezepte bekommst du dort.


----------



## Kwatamehn (8. Januar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nein nicht ein einziges der alten Rezepte bekommst du dort.




Ach ja?

sieh mal hier:

http://de.wowhead.com/?item=33925#contained-in-item

Schokokuchen zumindest gibt es in Dalaran und in Shatt.


----------



## Ollarek (11. Januar 2009)

Kann es nur bestätigen, habe den Schokokuchen auch in der 1. Kochquest  in Dalaran erhalten. Renne auch wegen dem Sturmkoteletts immer noch nach Shatt, aber egal welche Kiste man nimmt nichts drin.
daher auch meine Frage: wo bekommt man das Rezept Sturmkoteletts her, außer aus der Quest in Shatt


----------



## Raido (12. Januar 2009)

So mal nen Update von mir

also Schokokuchen mit zwei Chars von den Kochquests in Dalaran bekommen


Feuriger Würztalbuk von der gefühlten 100. Kochquest in Shatt bekommen. 
Somit sollten meine mir nun noch fehlenden zwei Rezepte nach weiteren gefühlten 100 Kochquests aus Schatt mit bei sein.

viel Spaß beim Kochen.


----------



## Davatar (12. Januar 2009)

Ich empfehle übrigens die Fleischfässer in Shattrath. Erstens hat man da gleich wieder die Dinge für die nächsten Kochquests und zweitens hatte ich da recht oft Rezepte drin, in den Fischfässern hingegen fast nie (wobei das bestimmt rein subjektiv ist).


----------



## Kensuke (14. Januar 2009)

Also ich weiss noch ziemlich genau das ich 2 Rezepte auch durch die Shatt Angel Quest bekommen habe. Das eine war der Rum und das andere weiss ich nicht mehr aber es war auf jedenfall was festes zum Essen .... kann gut sein das das die Sturmkotlets wahren.... kp


----------



## Treppe (14. Januar 2009)

Raido schrieb:


> ich häng mich hier mal mit dazu
> 
> ich möchte auch gern das Archivment machen, mein Problem, ich hatte immer meinen damaligen Mainchar mit dem ich die Kochtagesquests gemacht hatte und alle Rezepte hatte, mit dem Char jetzt fehlen mir da noch so einige Rezepte:
> 
> ...



einfach öfter die daily machen xD


----------



## Treppe (14. Januar 2009)

Kensuke schrieb:


> Also ich weiss noch ziemlich genau das ich 2 Rezepte auch durch die Shatt Angel Quest bekommen habe. Das eine war der Rum und das andere weiss ich nicht mehr aber es war auf jedenfall was festes zum Essen .... kann gut sein das das die Sturmkotlets wahren.... kp



nein fischerschmaus sturmkottlets bekommste durch die norm daily  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (17. Januar 2009)

Einfach nicht aufgeben und weiter in Shatt die Quest machen, auch wenn das Reisen nervt, irgendwann klappt es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab auch immer die Fleischkiste bevorzugt, einfach weil da oft gleich passende Questzutaten drin sind.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Januar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ach ja?
> 
> sieh mal hier:
> 
> ...


Schokokuchen war kein Rezept was man kaufen konnte. Das bekam man nur durch das Kochquest (Belohnung) in Shatt.


----------



## Takvoriana (19. Februar 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, haben die Sporegar bei genügend Ruf auch noch 2 Rezepte, die man lernen kann.
Gruß


----------

